

Awesome work environment in Chicago (lots of hot Groupon girls) - christopherslee
http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cpg/2402756795.html
Note: I have no idea what company this is (and do not work for them.)  Credit to my friend for showing it to me in all its hilarity.
======
Jun8
I understand promising riches but "hot Groupon girls"? What does that even
mean?

Brought to mind recent news about Munich Re, a big insurance company that
admitted that it rewarded workers with sex parties
([http://www.google.com/url?url=http://www.telegraph.co.uk/fin...](http://www.google.com/url?url=http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/banksandfinance/insurance/8524688/Insurance-
giant-Munich-Re-admits-it-used-prostitutes-to-reward-staff.html))

~~~
christopherslee
Groupon is mostly a sales organization (not a technology company), and is
supposed to have a lot of attractive female sales professionals.

